# where to find torsion bars and leaf springs



## liltony38 (Jan 27, 2006)

im trying to find some torsion bars and leaf springs. for my 1985 720 pickup 4 wheel drive. the leaf springs are in really bad shape. the torsion might be in good shape still. where can i find these at i've looked every where with no luck yet please help me...


----------



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

Try Nissan first; get the part number and see if they are still available. You'd be surprised at how many parts they can still locate, though I haven't had any luck with leaf springs (my car is a 68, though). 
If you have the part # for the leaf springs there are some custom leaf spring manufaturers who will make them to spec based on the part number. One of them is Oregon Spring Company (www.spring-man.com/). There are others. The trick is to find a leaf spring maker that has the specs for your application in their database.


----------



## liltony38 (Jan 27, 2006)

thanks for the info conner. good luck on your leaf springs and your car


----------

